# Pluviómetro  Lacrosse WS9004IT



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

Boas!

Como não possuo nenhuma estação meteorológica que me permita ter uma ideia da quantidade de precipitação, ou até disponibilidade financeira para me aventurar numa coisa "a sério", decidi hoje adquirir este mini-pluviómetro da Lacrosse. Vamos lá ver se chove para experimentar isto 

Adquirida no_ Leroy Merlin_ de Coimbra por *9,98€* (no site aparece um preço totalmente diferente, não sei porquê, talvez esteja em promoção).

É uma coisa pequena com uma resolução de 1mm, mas dará alguma ideia do que vai chovendo por aqui durante o dia, espero eu. Aguardo opiniões e já agora partilho ou relembro a existência do produto para quem desconheça.







https://lacrossetechnology.com/9004/index.php


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

É sempre bom para começar. Também em tempos já estive para comprar um mas depois passou-me a ideia que acabei por arranjar uma estação meteorológica mais completa.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2015 às 19:14)

A seu tempo a estação também virá! 
Entretanto este já vai ajudar para ver se é preciso ou não andar com o regador pelo quintal eheh

E pelo preço, ficou bem em conta!! Não estava à espera!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

jotackosta disse:


> A seu tempo a estação também virá!
> Entretanto este já vai ajudar para ver se é preciso ou não andar com o regador pelo quintal eheh
> 
> E pelo preço, ficou bem em conta!! Não estava à espera!



Estás satisfeito com o produto? Estou a pensar comprar um também.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

MSantos disse:


> Estás satisfeito com o produto? Estou a pensar comprar um também.



Está a trabalhar há pouco tempo, só hoje é que o vi a funcionar na sua plenitude com a chegada da chuva (finalmente) 
Como disse, os valores que debita podem não ser muito realistas, até pela resolução que o aparelho tem na contagem. Tem uma função alarme de precipitação mas só quando atingir 1mm é que vai dar sinal. Mas, para o que é, estou satisfeito e é, de facto, um bom começo para quem não tenha uma estação meteorológica mais completa. Diz na caixa que o sinal tem 100m de alcance mas não é bem assim. Mesmo sem obstáculos o sinal perde-se (e tem que se formatar tudo de novo) pelo que a consola terá que ficar bem mais pertinho. Tenho o pluviómetro no quintal e a pequena consola na casa de arrumações quase ao lado. Isto do sinal é uma questão de se ir experimentando.

Como é pequeno, sem fios e independente podemos levá-lo para onde quisermos!  
De momento, funciona! Tenho que ver se os valores se aproximam das estações mais próximas. Se é para teres uma ideia da quantidade de precipitação que vai caindo por aí, cumpre na boa esse requisito. Comprei umas pilhas de lítio para não ter que andar sempre a desmontar o pluviómetro que está bem "amarrado" porque, nunca se sabe dos maus actos 

Se conseguires arranjar a esse preço, não hesitaria, comprava!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

jotackosta disse:


> Está a trabalhar há pouco tempo, só hoje é que o vi a funcionar na sua plenitude com a chegada da chuva (finalmente)
> Como disse, os valores que debita podem não ser muito realistas, até pela resolução que o aparelho tem na contagem. Tem uma função alarme de precipitação mas só quando atingir 1mm é que vai dar sinal. Mas, para o que é, estou satisfeito e é, de facto, um bom começo para quem não tenha uma estação meteorológica mais completa. Diz na caixa que o sinal tem 100m de alcance mas não é bem assim. Mesmo sem obstáculos o sinal perde-se (e tem que se formatar tudo de novo) pelo que a consola terá que ficar bem mais pertinho. Tenho o pluviómetro no quintal e a pequena consola na casa de arrumações quase ao lado. Isto do sinal é uma questão de se ir experimentando.
> 
> Como é pequeno, sem fios e independente podemos levá-lo para onde quisermos!
> ...



Antes de mais obrigado pelo teu testemunho!  

Acho que fiquei convencido, vou tentar arranjar um para mim também


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2015 às 22:44)

Encontrei este tópico, já antigo. Por acaso, o meu pluviómetro é desses e não tenho tido razões de queixa dele. A resolução é de 1 mm, mas conta tudo o que chove. Já tenho há 8 anos, sensivelmente comprei nesta altura e depois fiz uns testes com eles e todos os dados que coloco aqui no fórum, quer no blog são medidos com ele.

Quanto à perda de sinal, às vezes acontece e não metam a mais de 10 mts senão o sinal perde-se quanto mais a 100 mts. 

Mas, de resto, nunca falhou-me com as chuvadas que se abatem por aqui, de vez em quando.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 23:30)

Grava os dados?


----------

